

I downloaded the Android SDK, learned Java, and came up with this in a month - erichcervantez
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wordcam.pro

======
TazeTSchnitzel
An image editing-related app that works on my phone! Finall-

Oh wait, I have to pay for it. I wish Google didn't think I was a fraudster
because one of my debit card payments failed. I'm not sending them proof of my
identity and address just to get the ability to buy apps.

~~~
erichcervantez
There's a free version too if you'd like to try that. You can only add one
word but it's a good way to give it a whirl without dropping $2. I just posted
an update to the app (it was crashing on very high resolution images). Give it
about 30min to update on the Android Market, then give it a shot ;)

------
GoofyGewber
That's soo cool! Good job!

